# Boat lifts on Bayou Chico



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Some friends bought a house on Lakewood, south side of west arm of Bayou Chico with a 220' dock and two 6,000 # rated boat lifts. They should handle a 24' or so. They have good off street parking and easy access to the dock.

They are not sure what to ask. 

They are going to do some improvements to the house and yard that they would consider trading your labor for the use of a lift. The previous owner had placed several loads of white rock in the driveway and back yard. They want to scoop the rock from the backyard and place it across the front for parking. Also they want to terrace the slope from the house down to the dock using old railroad ties.

Let me know and we can look and talk as they live in New Orleans now.
PM or call five seven two 1225

I will post pix later.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I would suspect that the value would be inline with Shelf Storage / "Dry Storage", or thereabouts.

Just got a pontoon boat, have not splashed it yet, if it is too hard, I may consider this as a possible option.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Would it be the red brick one with a short palm in the front yard? I was looking that it too and saw too much work for me remotely. Loved the dock.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Looking for labor quotes*

Yes, that is the one. It is a nice, sound brick home, but some changes are desired.

She is looking for someone who will quote on moving the white rock from the yard by the bayou to the front for parking by the street.

The back yard slopes down about 20' to the bayou. She wants two terraces built from old railroad ties, if possible. Then ramps and a stairway down to the dock.

Anyone know a contractor or just someone experienced looking for some work? Have them send a PM or call me.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hey BT,Come over and try it*



BananaTom said:


> I would suspect that the value would be inline with Shelf Storage / "Dry Storage", or thereabouts.
> 
> Just got a pontoon boat, have not splashed it yet, if it is too hard, I may consider this as a possible option.


Hi BT,
Well you know us rowdy neighbors, so you are warned. As you know we leave our pontoon, "Chico Limo" in the water at our dock, but it is fiberglass and has anti-fouling paint on the bottom. We only put it on the trailer about twice a year or when the "storm" is coming. Maybe it is my homemade trailer, but it is a PITA.

Let me know and I can meet you at the boat lift. It is about the 3rd or 4th dock on the south side of the west arm, across from Patti's Shipyard. It is the only dock with two boat lifts on the east side.

Tom


----------

